# This was so easy!!!



## SnappingShark (Jan 5, 2016)

I am not affiliated with squarespace at all - but recently, my hosting with one.com expired and I had to either extend my hosting at a stupid price, move it all to a new host or rebuild my website elsewhere.

I decided to rebuild from scratch elsewhere and I chose squarespace because I had heard some good things, and also I had 30% discount through some codes I found online.

OMG it was so easy. I managed to build a start page, add a gallery or 2, add and write some blog posts, include a contact page, etc etc all within about 8 hours - this was insane!!

They even allowed me to generate a new "logo" from their logo generator - which I decided to actually use.

Like I sid, not affiliated with them at all - but just found it so easy, so wanted to share.

Now, the trick is to ask what you all think. Whether it's too simple and boring, or does the job (personal photography website with a blog, basically).

Anyhoo - enjoy!

Squarespace - Claim This Domain


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks good, Jamie! I really think the way you have set up the 365 project with those particular, few, specific categories is most clever. Happy 2016 to you and yours!_* Ya' done good *_on the new site.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 15, 2016)

For some reason the site isn't loading for me right now. I'll check back later!!!


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 19, 2016)

I have to say, your site is one of the first ones I have seen in a long time with updated regular blog posts. That's always one of the first things I check and if I see 4 posts in 2 years, I move on along. Nice!


----------



## SnappingShark (May 26, 2016)

Updated this again to look more "professional" I think ... only like 10 images on the whole site as of now, but that's just to get me started. It's not GREAT on an iphone or ipad though


----------

